

Studio Ghibli Moving to Television With ‘Ronia the Robber’s Daughter’ - nQuo
http://www.slashfilm.com/studio-ghibli-moving-to-television-with-ronia-the-robbers-daughter/

======
adoptadragon
Spirited away is one of (if not the) my favorite movies of all time. It may
appear at times a bit weird to western eyes, but once you get past that it's
blindingly beautiful animation with a sad and happy story. If you haven't seen
it - I envy you :)

